# Tomcat 6 Umlaut Probleme



## M4D-M4X (21. Okt 2010)

Guten Abend an euch alle =)

Vorerst ist wichtig, dass ich die Tomcat Version 6.0 nutze und darauf eine JSP Seite laufen habe.
Beim erstmaligen aufrufen der JSP Seite werden die Umlaute ganz normal geschrieben, also Ä ,Ö, Ü, ä, ö, ü.
Wenn ich jetzt jedoch meiner jsp Seite noch Parameter übergebe, bei der sich die Seite mit den Parametern neu Aufruft, bekomme ich UTF-8 Werte.

Das ist alles Schön und gut, habe mir in Java ne Methode geschrieben, die mir die UTF-8 Werte mit HTML Tags wie &uuml; ersetzt.

Das ganze Funktioniert leider nur bei den kleingeschriebenen Umlauten.
Bei den Großgeschriebenen Umlauten erhalte ich als UTF-8 Wert immer: Ã?
Und das für alle drei Umlaute!

Ich habe heute schon den halben tag gegoogled, und irgendwelche Einstellungen mit der Locale xYZ der Catalina sowieso haben nichts gebracht.

Ebenfalls habe ich das Enconding auf UTF-8 gesetzt, was zur Folge hatte, dass meine Replace versuche nicht mehr griffen.

Habt ihr vllt. eine Idee woran das liegen könnte, und vor allem wie man das beseitigt ?


Schöne Grüße

The M4D one


----------



## jann (9. Nov 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal und auch gelöst:

(Der drittletzte Post in folgendem Thread)

JSP-develop.de : Forum

Viel Erfolg, Jann


----------



## M4D-M4X (9. Nov 2010)

Oh ups ich hab vergessen zu posten, dass die Sache erledigt ist.

Das ganze liegt bei mir am Oracle 10g Treiber.
Ich werden den bei der nächsten gelegenheit neu installieren und dann poste ich nochmal obs funktioniert hat.


----------

